# FreeBSD-9.2-BETA2-amd64-bootonly



## local (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello 

Installation of FreeBSD-9.2-BETA2-amd64-bootonly.iso doesn't fetch source files. On the FTP servers in patch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/amd64 is only 9.2-PRERELEASE but the installer of FreeBSD-9.2-PRERELEASE is not yet available.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2013)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/9.2/


----------



## VladHom (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm downloaded boot only cd. trying to install freebsd 9.2rc1 and can't fetch anything - error all the time, can you help me?

I have downloaded the boot-only CD. I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.2-RC1, but I can't fetch anything. I get errors all the time. Can you help me?

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 6, 2013)

Your download url is invalid.


----------

